# Why Graffiti?



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Graffiti has been a major concern for citizens in many cities like sydney and Melb. Teens spray colors on walls of houses and railway stations during late nights and make them dirty. 

Govt spends thousands of dollars every year to clean the city walls. 

But why Graffiti? Why do teens spend their money and write some meaning less stuff on walls? Is it for any promotion? What do they write? I couldn't read.


----------



## MisterEco (Apr 23, 2013)

*Graffiti Removals*

If you are looking for a local company in Adelaide services, I recommend removing graffiti with *Graffiti Kill SA *- reliable and professional company that specializes in removing graffiti using High Pressure Cleaning.


----------

